# FATTY: It's what's for breakfast!!!!



## teesquare (May 15, 2011)

I wanted a to try a breakfast fatty...I mean - there are 2 breakfast ingredients in a fatty already...? sausage and bacon - right?

So - I scrambled 6 eggs, with lots of dill, garlic, some cracked black pepper and 3 kinds of cheese:










This one also had some red and green bell pepper in it...








Smoked them in the Smokin' Tex 1405 over Apple wood chunks for 2 hrs @ 250F




T


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2011)

Throw some tater tots in there too and you're all set


----------



## jennyema (May 15, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Throw some tater tots in there too and you're all set



Tater Tots are God's chosen food.

I would literally eat them at every meal.  

If I let myself go.

Which could be any day now, seriously.


----------



## teesquare (May 15, 2011)

tater tots....hmmmm....inside the fatty...?
T


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2011)

teesquare said:


> tater tots....hmmmm....inside the fatty...?
> T


 
Sure. Lots of breakfast fatties have tater tots in them to round out the food groups. I've never made one, but I've seen the pics  I don't imagine they would roll up very well, so maybe they just do one row.


----------



## teesquare (May 16, 2011)

I see... well - I may try som nicely shredded has browns that have been cooked fairy crisp... put them in witht eh scrambled sggs, and so on....That might satisfy the potato needs in this, and allow for som textures that could get soggy otherwise..?


----------



## Paymaster (May 16, 2011)

Man! That looks mighty fine!!!!!!!!


----------



## teesquare (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Paymaster!

The taste is far better than the visual appearance, and to me that is a good thing because after all:

"The stomach is a blind organ..."


----------



## BigAL (May 16, 2011)

Very nice, T.  Great pix.

If you can catch it, it can go in a fatty.


----------



## teesquare (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Al - the lighting indoors was not favorable and I did not take time to correct them.....
I was thinking about a  teriakied salmon and proscutto fattie stuffed witha white cheese...I am trying to plot that one out right now...I am thinking the flavor of Boursin - but a harder cheese would hold up to the cook better....Ideas?

T


----------



## Paymaster (May 16, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Very nice, T.  Great pix.
> 
> If you can catch it, it can go in a fatty.



Yep, I have seen spinach, pizza topping, fruits and nuts and bout anything your can think of in a fattie.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 16, 2011)

really nice .. would go well with a biscuit and gravy fatty (one of my favs)


----------



## teesquare (May 16, 2011)

Biscuit and gravy fatty???? Now THAT sounds interesting! Where do I find info on that?
Thanks!
T


----------



## Paymaster (May 16, 2011)

love2"Q" said:


> really nice .. would go well with a biscuit and gravy fatty (one of my favs)



Now that would be top shelf in my book.


----------



## chopper (May 16, 2011)

Your picture could be on the front of a magazine.  It almost belongs on the food art thread.  Nice photography!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 17, 2011)

The Fatty look as good as your hanging baskets, I only learned about fatties a few weeks ago and it is on my list of must do BBQ smoking.Where is the pic taken its stunning.


----------



## lifesaver (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## teesquare (May 17, 2011)

Thank you kindly chopper, bolas, and lifesaver!

I have much to learn about camera stuff....but I do enjoy it as well as cooking!

T


----------

